# Dlink Google not showing up Problem[Solved]



## vedula.k95 (Jun 8, 2014)

hey guys today i encountered a problem with my dlink modem google didnt showed up so how to solve the problem?
If you are using bsnl broadband then set the value to 1500


----------

